# English Schools in Cyprus



## Megu (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi!
We are thinking to send our children to Logos school. Does anybody have any information about this school? Thanks in advance.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe Logos is a religious school. Heritage, Foley's and Grammar School are probably better alternatives if this is an issue.


----------



## Megu (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------

